# Drain Question



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, so I may have a stupid questions.







When we get home from a trip with the TT I remove the plugs on the bottom of the trailer and open the other valve next to them. I also remove the plastic plug from the hot water heater. Is this all the correct thing to do. I have noticed people talking about what product they use on the hot water plug to seal it. Also, what is the valve on the bottom that works like an on/off valve? I open 4 drains for 2 tanks?!?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

akdream said:


> OK, so I may have a stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be mistaken, but I believe the drains on the bottom of your TT are for the hot water system, cold water system, and one for the fresh tank...but I could be wrong.







As to whether or not that's the right thing to do, let me know...I guess if you like fresh water; I don't know how yours is over there, but the water from my well tastes old, even straight out of the tap. Btw, found any good spots to camp, since Sutton got closed down, and Knik is so dusty, been hunting for new local spots to ride and camp.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

one is for the fresh water tank drain
one is for the cold water system and the other is for the hot water system
As for draining everything after every trip is up to you 
We don't carry much fresh water right now
not sure what the 4th one is
As for putting sealant on the threads of the hot water plug
I use teflon tape only because mine has been getting worn

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Teflon tape is a great idea. As for drains, during camping season, we only drain the fresh water tank. I don't bother draining the hot and cold low point drains unless we aren't going out for a while (or for winterizing).


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Teflon tape is a great idea. As for drains, during camping season, we only drain the fresh water tank. I don't bother draining the hot and cold low point drains unless we aren't going out for a while (or for winterizing).
> [snapback]121176[/snapback]​


I just drain the fresh water and leave it uncapped for ventialtion...

No need to do all the other stuff


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I took out my plastic plug for the hot water heater and installed a combination petcock valve-anode rod. The petcock allows you to drain the heater tank without removing the plug. I'm all for traveling light, and rolling down the road with a full hot water heater is an extra 50 lbs of towing weight.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

OK, I think this is something I have missed. I assumed draining the HW system would inheirently drain the HW heater.







Where is the plastic plug for the HW heater?

GoVols, do you have a pic of the petcock you installed? BTW, great idea.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

biga said:


> OK, I think this is something I have missed. I assumed draining the HW system would inheirently drain the HW heater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure the low point drain for hot water will empty the HW heater tank. The petcock I picked up at Camping World:
Tanksaver


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The only time we drain our system is when we winterize, or do a mid season sanitation. Up in AK you have different freezing concerns, but I would say that draining after every trip is overkill.

As far as leaving the drain caps off, it seems like that would be an invitation for little critters to set up a homestead inside your tank.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

biga said:


> OK, I think this is something I have missed. I assumed draining the HW system would inheirently drain the HW heater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biga;

To drain the hotwater heater open the access hatch on the outside of the trailer and there should be a white plastic hex head plug on the lowere left side of the water heater. this is where you need to drain the water tank. just to make sure you get all the water (if you winterize) flip the pop off valve. Air can come in through the pop off and it should drain completely and a lot quicker. The under carriage drains just drain the lines when hooked up to city water.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I open the value to let the water drain after packing up camp. All other items only get worked during winterization.


----------

